# Tooth fell out. I'm freaking out!



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Playing tug of War with my pup and I notice some blood over the toy. I stop playing and inspect her and I see some bleeding from her gums, I figure she hurt herself and is fine so I let her go drink water and she seems fine but then i notice a tooth on the kitchen floor and now I am freaking out. 

She is about 4.5 months now, should I not be playing tug with her? Is this normal? Should I go to the vet???


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

correct me if i'm wrong but around that age they usually loose their teeth and grow new ones. hopefully someone who has better knowledge can help you more on your pup.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

boy said:


> correct me if i'm wrong but around that age they usually loose their teeth and grow new ones. hopefully someone who has better knowledge can help you more on your pup.


Well wont create you cuz you are wrong .. I am going to say you are on the money ..

Its natural to play with your pup and loose teeth .. Relax you will probably have it happen a few times.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> Well wont create you cuz you are wrong .. I am going to say you are on the money ..
> 
> Its natural to play with your pup and loose teeth .. Relax you will probably have it happen a few times.


Thanks Deb... You have been an amazing help for me!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

jmejiaa said:


> Playing tug of War with my pup and I notice some blood over the toy. I stop playing and inspect her and I see some bleeding from her gums, I figure she hurt herself and is fine so I let her go drink water and she seems fine but then i notice a tooth on the kitchen floor and now I am freaking out.
> 
> She is about 4.5 months now, should I not be playing tug with her? Is this normal? Should I go to the vet???


I'm guessing this was her baby tooth. Nah, don't freak out it happens all of the time. I would hold off on tug of war for a month-2 months until all her adult teeth come in. Pig was such a tough and tumble kinda girl, she would always be busting out a tooth and getting blood on everything. Hahaha don't smell your pups mouth right about now, I'm sure it'll smell pretty gnarly.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

jmejiaa said:


> Thanks Deb... You have been an amazing help for me!!


Oh not a problem ... thats why I am here to help others ..


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> Oh not a problem ... thats why I am here to help others ..


u the bestest:hug:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I'm guessing this was her baby tooth. Nah, don't freak out it happens all of the time. I would hold off on tug of war for a month-2 months until all her adult teeth come in. Pig was such a tough and tumble kinda girl, she would always be busting out a tooth and getting blood on everything. Hahaha don't smell your pups mouth right about now, I'm sure it'll smell pretty gnarly.


i second this.
i would recommend not playing tug of war really with your pup until his/her adult teeth are in.
theres a possibility you can rip a discidous tooth out and the adult tooth wont come in. 
i mean if a tooth is ready to come out and your playing tug gently with your dog and it comes out you'll be fine, but it your pup is hanging by a tooth becuase its stuck and it gets ripped out before its ready theres that possiblily.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

I remeber seeing patch's tooth on the floor when he was a pup and was chewing on something, it was wild, I probably had the same reaction you did :clap:


----------

